# Absolutely Fuming!



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I am absolutely disgusted by the incompetence of a local pet shop. 
Basically, my brother-in-law, went in to get a replacement UV tube. Explained to the girl behind the "reptile counter", came home with his new tube and set it up.

He is now in hospital with scoulded eyes.

Yes, they have sold to him a Ultra Violet Pond Clarifyer.

Granted, he should have read the box properly but that's no excuse for the shop's blatant lack of knowledge/care.

We shall be taking legal action.

If this is in the wrong place then by all means move it.


----------



## mgs1982uk (Jun 17, 2006)

thats shocking!:shock:

we wish him well


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

popped it in general for you.
A horrifying story, hope Your Brother in Law recovers soon.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

jesus! Hope your brother in law is alright! 
I dont understand pet shops! Surely they work there because they like animals or reptles like us and yet they they dont know a gecko from a tortoise


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Jesus, thats one hell of a mistake! Hope he is ok and gets compensation.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

that is absolutely shocking..i wish your bro in law a speedy recovery...


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

That's a disgrace. All the best to you and those involved with the legalities, also to your brother in law on his recovery. I'm sure you have all our full support.


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, that beggers belief. I have heard of some petshop workers being short of knowledge, but that is a joke.
Have you contacted the petshop in question yet?
Hope your brother-in-law has a speedy recovery and no permanant damage has been done.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

OMG that is absolutly outrageous. In all my years of selling Aquarium, Reptile and Pond Clarifier bulbs, i never once got the wrong bulb to the wrong person, and have never heard of it happening before. 

I would definatly be taking legal action, its shocking.

I hope the damage is not too intensive, and he makes a good a recovery as he can.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Just heard he's now home and heavily sedated, and can see "blurred images" which they suspect to be temporary.

My sister and my father(not someone you wanna mess with) have gone down to the shop and are there now!

The shop is a general pet shop, but has individual sections for cats, dogs, reptiles, fish etc.

And they are still trying to fund getting all of a shop fit to sell reptiles! Hopefully this will stop them making even more mistakes!

To be fair, a few of the people I deal with in there are ok, and have at least basic knowledge of care!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

if that all happened here to me, the shop would soon have a new name....HABU'S world of pets!
seriously, that's NUTS!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol.

see.... i dont even know what a pond clarifier is... i assuem its not like "zap zap... yes i clarify this is a pond"
its liek very bright uv light to make the aglae grow or something??
is the whatever rep was in the viv ok????

hope he recovers of course...
outr of interest did he get a good price on the bulb or are they usually same price as rep uv tubes?
and again..just wandering.. what is the proper use for these bulbs then?? so you dont get your eyes burnt to buggery?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You put them in a pond to start with! 

It is basically pure UV. none of this 2, 5 or 10% malarky!

Price was as normal as a Reptile UV Tube, this shop is particularily expensive at the moment. 

It was for his Bearded Dragons and they seem to be ok, I've been round and checked.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

DeanThorpe said:


> lol.
> 
> see.... i dont even know what a pond clarifier is... i assuem its not like "zap zap... yes i clarify this is a pond"
> its liek very bright uv light to make the aglae grow or something??
> is the whatever rep was in the viv ok????


A pond clarifier is a pure Uv bulb, water is pumped through the unit, and passed the light, which kills off the algae, the water then returns to the pond.


----------



## DaveyWavey (Jun 7, 2007)

Ridiculous. Hope he recovers quickly. Let us know how they got on at the shop.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> A pond clarifier is a pure Uv bulb, water is pumped through the unit, and passed the light, which kills off the algae, the water then returns to the pond.


oh ok, so it attaches to a larger unit which the water goes through?
[as i assume water couldnt go through the bulb alone]
im suprised the bulb worked in a normal rep type uv bulb starter unit but i guess they are fairly standard.
Damn, whata mistaka to maker.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

When you say girl behind the counter , was she like a young one or something, maybe a student on work experience or something? 
You should defo see your solicitor tho! Have you let the shop know yet? Be intresting to see how they would react!
What does your brother think about it all?


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

That's terrible, I hope your brother is ok and the shop learns from its (very big) mistake


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

thats terrible, if i was you the shop would be in court, hope ur bro-in law is ok


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats shockingly bad, I want to know what the shop says now, its a lesson to be learned though, always read the box, because petshops can be incompetant.


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

all the best to your brother for a full and speedy recovery.

let us know what the shop says, it's surely a lesson to the shop to train their staff!

em x


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

That is shocking I hope your brother-in-law is ok :shock:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Like I said, he is a novice and didn't read the tube fully, but he simply went in, explained what he needed, even said "I need a new UV Tube for my Bearded Dragons".

But he was there before work, and thus had to miss work today, so we will be seeking compensation for loss of earnings if nothing else!

The pet shop said they are waiting to hear something in writing from our solicitor before they say anything! 

And as for the girl behind the counter, there are about 5 different girls who work there, I've dealt with most of them, but it's wrong time of year for work experience, so god knows what's going on there.
The UV Tube was Arcadia, so maybe she just misread the box?

Either way, they weren't doing their job properly!


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

hopefully they wil give you a lifetime supply of livefood


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i hope cataracts don't develope someday with him.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I thought you meant the animal had scoulded eyes but when you said your brother-in-law i was shocked! :evil:

Definately report it and demand compensation. Hope your brother-in-law recovers and makes a full recovery!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

*Bright light! Bright light!*











Sorry to hear that. Hope he recovers ok and the blurriness is temporary.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

lol Poor Old Gizmo! Bro-In-Law hasn't metamorphised yet so couldn't of been a big exposure!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> lol Poor Old Gizmo! Bro-In-Law hasn't metamorphised yet so couldn't of been a big exposure!


Don't get him wet or feed after midnight! Tell your sis that's what happens when you marry a Gremlin instead of a human! LOL



seriously though big-style compensation. Has he got report from the hospital?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeh, he is home now but was in all day, has a written report from doctor, and has ointment etc. for his eyes. Should be enough!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Did the shop apologise or anything when your dad went down there?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

what the uv does is actually burns the back of your eye (the retina) and altho may seem ok in a few days, will leave permanent damage, any eye specialist will tell you this, make sure he pushes for BIG compensation....

hope his eyes wherent exposed to much and he's ok tho


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Well he said he switched it straight back off after turning it on! So hopefully not much damage.

And the shop apologised but said that they wouldn't speak to us any more on the matter until they have received a written complaint from our solicitor stating our case?!

I said to ask for a few extra grand for me, The Ivory Blood Python fund is on the way!


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

That is just so irresponsible of the shop! A visit to an eye specialist rather than just an A & E department may be useful, even if you have to pay. You would get more accurate information about future prognosis regarding eye damage which may help any court case. Take them to the cleaners!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Bloody hell thats shocking I hope your brother in law is ok


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

grannykins said:


> That is just so irresponsible of the shop! A visit to an eye specialist rather than just an A & E department may be useful, even if you have to pay. You would get more accurate information about future prognosis regarding eye damage which may help any court case. Take them to the cleaners!


He's been to the eye specialist as well!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

the actuall differance is pond clarrifier tubes are designed to ckick out UVC they basically kilkl bacteria and pathogens in the water.. Reptile uv tubes are designed to kick out UVA and UVB... 
Hopefully he will be ok, but looking at one of those bulbs would be like looking at the sun through a pair of binoculars, really not a good thing, i have my fingers crossed for him that there isnt too much permanent damage to his vision and wish him a speedy recovery.. 
Definatley go for compensation, such a stupid mistake to make and could have permanently blinded his poor beardies and him if he hadnt been quick in turning it off!
Owen


----------

